# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Create a map with a Steam Punk theme

## timallen

I have been wanting to make up a Steampunk style map myself for awhile.  It could be a world map, or a city map, or whatever you like, so long as the theme is recognizably Steampunk.

----------


## Amonite

That would be fun!  

This is probably my favorite steampunk map I have seen, from Philip Dick's'The Man In the High Castle' alternate WWII book [though it's more in the dieselpunk subgenre]:

----------


## Diamond

Are you sure that map's not from the The Leviathan Series?

Awesome idea for a challenge, btw.  I'm up for it.

----------


## Vyxxen

Love this idea. Been wanted to punk up a map for some time but I don't have any ides yet  :Razz:

----------


## - Max -

If I have spare time I'd probably challenge some steampunk map aswell  :Smile:

----------

